# Treating Sinus Infection while Pregnant?



## avaylee (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey all --
Just wondering if anyone has any helpful hints on how to possibly treat a sinus infection. The roots of my teeth extend up into my sinuses. Normally not a problem, but it certainly feels like I'm getting all the pregnancy related "rhinitis" symptoms, including horrible toothaches. Are there any ways to treat this besides antibiotics? I'm currently researching using a Neti pot. Any other tried and true remedies that folks can recommend?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rebyell (Mar 14, 2006)

Chiropractor. I had one while BFing, tried to get through it for a couple weeks, when to the dr, got a anitbiotic prescription ($25co pay), got it filled ($10 copay), then decided I didnt want to take it while BFing. So I went and got adjusted. I felt better right away (pressure drained), then was totally better about 4-5 days later.
Hope you feel better.


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Homeopathic remedies could bring you some relief.

My dh had a sinus infection this past spring and I recommended that he alternate 2 specific remedies (not classical homeopathy, of course, but the man was miserable and needed immediate relief). He felt much better within a few hours and by 2-3 days later, the entire infection, and all symptoms were completely gone. He had a dr's appt. about a week later for something else and the doc. confirmed that all infection appeared to be gone.

Even though I'm studying homeopathy and really respect it, even I was surprised by such a quick turn-around from a full-blown infection.

Do you have access to a homeopath who can look at your symptoms and recommend a specific remedy?


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi mama!! I'm so sorry you are suffering with these. They are definitely no fun!







: I used saline nasal spray when pregnant with DS and that helped a lot. Also, blowing my nose regularly seemed to help keep the pressure from building up as badly.

Hope you are feeling better soon!!!


----------



## RainbowsMum (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a sinus infection about a month ago (They're nasty I know







) and I got rid of it by taking Sodium Ascorbate (Or Ascorbic Acid its also called I think) its a form of vitamin C, and is the purest most concentrated form your body can absorb, it works wonders with *anything*. We get it in powder form and basically when your that sick you take it teaspoon at a time to bowel tolerance - as unpleasant as it sounds... Its like morphine in the theory that with morphine the more pain your in the higher dosage your body can tolerate, same with this, the sicker you are the more you need to take, although unlike morphine if you take too much it doesn't kill you, its not bad for you at all. If you take a teaspoon every few hours which is what I do it seems to be OK and not effect your bowel. I recommend taking it in fruit juice or something because it tastes gross, like salt. Hope your feeling better


----------



## GreenChristian (Mar 3, 2006)

I had a sinus infection a couple months ago- went to the doctor and she wrote a prescription for antibiotics, but I didn't want to take them because they make me so sick...

So I did a combo of saline flushes once or twice a day, vitamin E oil in my nostrils (with a q-tip) twice a day and garlic pills (2 pills, 3x per day). I felt better almost instantly and the infection was completely gone in 4 days (before it would have been with the antibiotics!)

Jen


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Xylitol nasal wash


----------



## avaylee (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks so much mamas! I talked to my naturopath and she agreed with every suggestion here, especially the saline flush. Sending the DH out now to get a bulb syringe... here's for trying new and different feelings.









I've also been downing the Vitamin C. Seriously, the miracle drug.

Thanks again! Here's hoping that overkill works.


----------

